# Cape Cod Boxcar? a Unicorn?



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello All
Recently a friend told me about a Cape Cod potato chip boxcar that has a flashing light in the light house pictured on the side. I remember seeing one in the foreground of a photo in a garden railways magazine but no mention of the car in the caption. 

Question is... Who made these cars (USAT) and when? I think they might be of a limited edition run. If that is the case then how many are out there?? 

I have never seen one of these cars for sale on Ebay or anywhere else but will continue watching and looking. 

Does anyone here own one of these cars or can tell me more about this elusive "unicorn" boxcar? 
Thanks
Todd


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Todd,

The car with the blinking lighthouse is not for potato chips but rather for Lighthouse Family Soap (#R-16068). USA trains show it on their web page as being in limited quantities. The hobby shop that I work in has one on the shelf, our price for it is $99.99, I would guess that would be the going price for one.


Andre


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Todd, 
Here is the information. I have one of the Cape Cod Potato Chip cars with the blinking light. It is a USA freight car that was custom painted for a one person company that was in Quincy, MA who contracted with USA to paint up cars he designed. There was either 125 or 250 cars made. Most did not have a flashing light. I purchased mine at the LGB Convention in Hyannis back in the early 90's. If you purchased them at the show you got an extra set of doors with the convention information on it. One of the other cars they had made was a Scweppes one. I saw one of them NIB at Duxbury Green in Duxbury, MA but that was 6 months or so ago. You will find the 6 or 8 cars he designed if you go to back issues of Garden RR from the 92/93 time frame.
LAO


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I knew they were special and made in limited quantities but only 125-250 back in the early 90's that would make them rare to say the least. I could see these cars fetching $100 !! Way beyond my budget. I was just at Duxbury on the green last week and didn't see it but then again it is kinda difficult to see much there if you know what I mean. Did he have the Sweppes car or the potato chip car? 
My friend also mentioned the LGB convention in Hyannis. I wasn't into G scale back then but that must have really been the golden years if LGB came to the Cape. 
Thanks for the info and if anyone has one of these potato chip cars with the lights collecting dust let me know. 
Todd


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, I have the potato chip car without the light and I have the cranberry car(ocean spray). 

These can be purchased, make a reasonable offer off line.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dan
I am not familiar with the ocean spray car but I will contact you and you can tell me all about it. 
Todd


----------

